# 520 hard first start of the season



## mjbjg (Feb 9, 2018)

My Honda 520 snowblower is experiencing the typical problem with not starting the first time I try to use it this season. I want to spray some carburetor cleaner into it to get it running. Why does Honda make it so difficult to access the carburetor? After I take the housing off, everything (including gas line clamps) are located so that you cannot access them. Any advise? I hate to spend $70 for a simple fix I can normally do myself. This makes me want to buy a Toro.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

How old is the gas in your machine? If it's really old, drain it and then add some fresh gas. That might do it. Another thing: Do you have a shutoff valve? Maybe it's still in the off position from when you used it last. That would explain a no start. It does sometimes happen.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: To SBF mjbjg

I feel your pain. I have a Troy that has a plastic cover and to get to the carb or especially the starter you feel you're disassembling the whole machine.

Do you drain the fuel out at the end of the season or store it with fuel in it ?? Do you use stabilizer in the fuel ??


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> How old is the gas in your machine? If it's really old, drain it and then add some fresh gas. That might do it. Another thing: Do you have a shutoff valve? Maybe it's still in the off position from when you used it last. That would explain a no start. It does sometimes happen.


That valve has been the death of many of us. We all forget it sometimes.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

mjbjg said:


> This makes me want to buy a Toro.


Sorry to say that all single stage snowblowers (including Toro) require the removal of outer plastic shrouds to access engine components. It's not that difficult. Remove 3 bolts connecting the upper chute to the chute base, and four screws connecting the plastic shroud to the frame. Lift up the shroud and you have full access to the engine. The beauty of Honda snowblowers is they have a fuel drain built right into the carb. If you notice on the left side of the shroud just below the ignition key, there's a small hole leading to a screw on the carb with a small clear hose attached. That small screw is your fuel drain and can be accessed without removing ANY parts with a long handled flat blade screwdriver. At the end of the season, start up your machine and let it run for a couple minutes, then turn the fuel shut-off valve to the OFF position. Once the machine stops running (from lack of fuel), and with the fuel valve still in the OFF position, turn the drain screw on the carb 4-5 turns counterclockwise which will open the fuel drain on the carb and empty any remaining fuel in the carb bowl. Let it drain until it stops dripping then tighten the drain screw clockwise until lightly snug. Leave the machine with the fuel supply shut-off valve in the OFF position until you're ready to start the machine the following season (preferable a few weeks ahead of the first storm). With fresh gas in the tank it should start within 2-3 pulls.

Rather than disassembling the machine to access the carb, sometimes you can clean a clogged carb on the HS520 by "back-flushing" the carb. To do this, simply turn the fuel supply valve to the OFF position, take your long handled flat blade screwdriver and open the carb drain bolt 4-5 turns. Take a can of aerosol carburetor cleaner (CRC, Gumout, Gunk, B-12, etc) and insert the little red discharge straw into the spray can nozzle. Then take the end of the red straw and insert it into the little clear fuel drain hose coming off the carburetor. Spray heavy amounts of carburetor cleaner into the fuel drain hose, then close/tighten the shut-off screw and allow the cleaner to sit in the carburetor for about 15-30 mins. Turn the fuel shut off valve back on, move the ignition key to START, and give it a few pulls and see what happens. As a side note you also spray carburetor cleaner directly into the carb by removing the fuel supply hose, and spraying carburetor spray directly into the carb, but that requires taking the plastic shroud off the machine to access the carburetor. I've owned my HS520 since 2005 and have never had to remove or clean the carburetor in 13 years. I maintain my fuel year round with a double dose of marine grade Sta-Bil and run a few ounces of Seafom through the machine at the end of every season, then drain the carb dry. Starts first pull at the beginning of each season with no problem. Post back and let us know how you made out.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I usually just remove the lower black plastic panel, with the on/off switch. Onece you have done it, its not that bad to do. Sometimes I just tilt the machine up and remove the carb bowl and take the jet out and clean it up.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Seafoam...


----------

